# Xmas in Portugal



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi,
we will be in portugal for christmas and wondered what anyone else was planning for then, does anything happen or is it all shut?
we have not been with the 'van before and hoped for some advice.
thanks


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

obviously no one going or no one does anything of interest.


----------



## SorC (Oct 3, 2005)

Quarteria last Christmas had a big celebration on New Year's Eve with live entertainment as did many large towns. Mote Gordo had a week of extremely load music so much so that we moved 10 miles away to escape but could still hear the thumping of the base! We did find that quite a few places were very quiet and the locals were blaming that on the strength of the euro against the pound and a general lack of tourists. Spain we found to be cheaper than Portugal and the weather was better when we moved across the border in January. If you're planning to stay on campsites the ACSI discount card is well worth it especially in Spain during the low season. Some Portuguese Orbiter sites are a bit run down and the weather during last December was cold and windy with some rain.
Hope this answers some of your questions.
SorC


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

As a mainly Catholic country they treat Christmas as a religous festival. If I remember rightly Christmas Eve was more of a celebration (but that may have been Spain :roll. It is not nearly as commercialised as over here. Quite nice really. Yes the shops do shut. We just bought a chicken in advance, which the butcher insisted on cutting into 4 pieces, and did a roast etc.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Was there last year - see www.doyourdream.co.uk and its our "Trip 2".

Algarve and beach for xmas then snowboading in Sierra nevada for new year! Hope there is some useful info there for you


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

It gets very cold at night, in January.
Dave


----------

